

Blogscope - riffer
http://www.blogscope.net/

======
riffer
Blogscope is a very cool analysis and visualization tool for blogosphere that
I just stumbled across.

It looks like it's the Univ of Toronto guys from the Nextflix prize. Probably
using Probabilistic Matrix Factorization under the hood.

